

Lean Publishing for Ninjas - peterarmstrong
http://blog.leanpub.com/2012/07/lean-publishing-for-ninjas.html

======
spatten
I find this paragraph really telling. One of the things our authors on Leanpub
find really hard is just hitting that publish button. But look at the
benefits, both to John and his readers:

    
    
       Amusingly the book has been extremely successful as
       a pre-order e-book at Manning.com – it’s the best-selling
       MEAP book of all time. I’ve gotten numerous emails from
       readers who’ve gotten enormous benefit from the book, 
       even in it’s rough form, and this has pleased me greatly.

